# Nualgi



## Wes (Feb 15, 2017)

Was browsing around turfnet a few days ago and noticed an ad for a promo of Nualgi. They would send you a trial of 4 bottles for free and if you wrote a review, you would be entered into a drawing for a golf trip.

I don't golf, but I was more than willing to try out the product after I read some of their research. They basically are combining micronutrients with silica on a nano scale. This is applied as a foliar spray.

After I sent in my submission for the trial and later that day was notified that the trial is only for golf courses. I called Anil, the president of the company, and told him I was interested in buying a bottle.

We had a great conversation and he said that although he was only currently marketing it to golf courses and farmers, he was willing to sell a 500 ml bottle for $70. That's enough to treat 100k sq. ft. He said to apply it about every 10 to 14 days.

I will follow up once things green up and I get some apps in.

For anyone else who is interested, there is a lot of links to information supporting the product at the bottom of their website.

I did find that @Shindoman was using this on his turf and seemed to be pleased with the results.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Let us know how it works for you!


----------



## zinger565 (Nov 28, 2017)

Looks like an interesting product. I also saw that Shindoman was using it. The pictures on their site are pretty fantastic, hopefully it lives up to it!


----------

